# Make An Atomizer Stand in 30 Seconds!



## Alex (27/12/15)

*Make An Atomizer Stand in 30 Seconds!*
by sofauxboho · an hour ago

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 7 | Useful 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Silver (27/12/15)

Classic @Alex !
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (27/12/15)

Silver said:


> Classic @Alex !
> Thanks for sharing



I just made a few of them myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (27/12/15)

Thanks @Alex, great post!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (6/1/16)

Gonna do this

Reactions: Like 1


----------

